# iPod nano @ Future Shop



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

iPod nano at Future Shop
Pre-order: Estimated release date: September 21, 2005
Future Shop Apple Store


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We have them in stock. 2GB & 4GB White. 2GB Black. Unfortunately the 4GB Black is out of stock.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Unless the Nano cannot be found anywhere else, I don't understand why anyone would buy from Futureshop. Their return policy is very nice, but other than that, wait for super sales and rebates.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i put one on hold (black 4gig) at carbon KW for when they get their nanos in  (hopefully tomorrow?)


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

You notice that Futureshop will put one on display....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We have them on display now that we have them in quantity.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, Matt, just a question, do retailers have to supply their own demo models, or does Apple offer some kind of promotional unit?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Ha ha haha ! Good one, Applebook....


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

Applebook. I can provide some insight there. I too work at Carbon Computing in Toronto. Apple does not provide demo units. They do not provide employee pricing to authorized dealers. They do provide in-store promotional materials like posters and take aways. If retailers choose to put Apple products on display, they carry the same cost as the units that we sell from our warehouse, so we end up making even less on the demos than we do on the sealed units. Some manufacturers have demo programs and allow us to purchase units for display at a discount that we must agree to not sell for a predetermined period of time.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, those in Western Canada can start getting iPod nanos from various London Drugs. They are supposed to have the various kinds trickling in, while most still have several minis in stock.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I was at the CompuSmart store on Taschereau Boulevard this afternoon and they had quite a few Nanos in stock (though no 4-gig black ones). I finally got to see and hold one in person. 

One interesting thing to note is that the box says the Nano comes with headphones, a USB cable and an iTunes software CD. No mention ismade of the dock adaptor. However, the attendant checked the demo box and sure enough the little plastic doohicky was there. I didn't buy the nano, but at least the attendant learned something ;-)

BTW, they also had quite a few of the LaCie mini mate FW drives.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

If anyone wants to follow futureshop route here are some coupons that are valid for a limited time:

$10 off $100 code: 10off100161956773362
$25 off $250 code: 25off250161994039305
$50 off $500 code: 50off500162031305247


----------

